# Easton EC 70 adjustment



## rayharry (May 27, 2006)

can someone Please help with trying to adjust this so i can get it level,

Thanks


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Use a level, facing from front to back. I've got a nice three foot level that I use around the house, that works just fine.


----------

